# My coverage of the Mitty 2011 at Road Atlanta (TONS of pics)



## DSLR noob

This was a wonderful event. I was covering this for Mazda, so please excuse the large amount of bias towards pictures of mostly Mazdas. I was trying to capture the feeling of actually being at the event for those who were not able to make it out. I know there are a ton of photos here but feel free to comment on anything you think may help me improve.




1995 Merlot M Edition Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Japanese Roadster, inspired by the British by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazda Protege5 sporting pink wheels by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Rotary-powered track toy by rowe2ry, on Flickr




4-port 13B with a Dellorto DHLA48 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Rotary powered track toy's interior by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red FB-chassis Rx-7 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red Mazdaspeed Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




White Miata w/ mud gaurds by rowe2ry, on Flickr




White hard top Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Several red Miatas by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Dark Blue Cobra Replica 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Beautiful work of art Italian V8 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ferrari F430 V8 Intake Manifold by rowe2ry, on Flickr




passenger rear fender air inlet Ferrari F430 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




IMG_0032 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Design by Pininfinara in Itally by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ferrari Wheel/Brake by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ferrar F430 rear end by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ford GT rear end by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ford GT engine cover ventallation by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ford GT rear wheel/brake by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ford GT by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Daytona Race car by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Dark Blue Shelby Cobra Replica by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazdaspeed Miata engine Bay by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Porsche race-built flat 6 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Hard Top Miata driving by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Coyote 5.0L powered blue Cobra by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Gray Cobra Roush 427 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red Cobra Roush 427 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Shelby Cobra Replicas by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Roush 427 cubic inch V8 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Triumph roadster by rowe2ry, on Flickr




LS series GM V8 in an NC1 Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Alpha Romeo Race car by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Not a Mazdaspeed by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Flyin' Miata's V8 powered NC2 Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Power Retractable Hard Top Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazdaspeed Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Brilliant Black Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Vintage Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Vintage Miata Gauges by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mustang Fastback Front by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mustang Fastback by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Black E30 BMW by rowe2ry, on Flickr




GRM Subaru Imprezza Rallycross car by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazda Rx-8 R3 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Porsche 944 Turbo by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Datsun Z cars by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Spicy Orange Mazdaspeed Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




1984 Mazda Rx-7 GSL-SE by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Respeed Rx-8 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




FB Rx-7 Camp by rowe2ry, on Flickr




BMW 1600 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Silver NB Camp 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Silver NB Camp 1 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




SA22C Mazda Rx-7 Race Car by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Blue NA Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




NC2 Miata side by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red Miata hard top by rowe2ry, on Flickr




White NA Miata black wheels by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mini Cooper by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazda Protege5 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Turbocharged NB Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Rotary Track Toy 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




White NA Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Nissan 370Z by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Dark Red NC2 Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazdaspeed Miata black wheels by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazdaspeed Miata gunmetal wheels by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red NC1 Miata white stripes by rowe2ry, on Flickr

Here Simon, a Race car just for you 



Dodge Neon IT Race Car by rowe2ry, on Flickr




\-\- MAZDA Miata -/-/ by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Mazdaspeed Miata White Wheels by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Silver Mazdaspeed Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Black Mazdaspeed3 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Silver NB Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red NB Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Original Mini by rowe2ry, on Flickr




FB Rolling by rowe2ry, on Flickr




The Silver One by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Porsche 911 Carrera by rowe2ry, on Flickr




MGB Hard Top by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Striped NC1 Miata 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Yellow NA Miata Hard Top by rowe2ry, on Flickr




MG Roadster by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Aston Martin Virage Front by rowe2ry, on Flickr




HUGE Ceramic Brakes by Aston MArtin by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Aston Martin Virage Interior by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ferrari 360 Spider Interior by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Fiat 500 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




E92 BMW M3 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




BMW Z3 M Coupe by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Imola Red E46 BMW M3 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red E30 BMW by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec (R33) 3 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec (R33) 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Toyota Celica-Supra by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red Lotus Esprit by rowe2ry, on Flickr




25th Annaversary Edition Lotus Esprit by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Lotus Esprit V8 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Triumph TR4 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




&quot;They just don't make them like they used to&quot; by rowe2ry, on Flickr




(Mustang) Cobra Motor in a Shelby Cobra by rowe2ry, on Flickr




2 Red Miatas by rowe2ry, on Flickr




BRG NA Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Huge Miata Turnout by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Dark Red NC1 Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Spicy Orange Mazdaspeed Miata 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Orange NA Miata (not the famous Sunkist Miata) by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Striped NC1 Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Aligned Miatas 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Two Bright NAs by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Aligned Miatas by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Definition of Wheel Fitment 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Definition of Wheel Fitment 1 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




British Roadster by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Japanese Min-Corvette by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Aligned Cobras by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Vintage Drop Top by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Lotus Family by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Navy Blue Lotus Esprit by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Neon Yellow Lotus Exige by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Yellow Race Car by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Looking Through a Ferrari by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ferrari 328 GTS Interior by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Ferrari 328 GTS by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Porsche 944 Convertible by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Porsche 944 Convertible Interior by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Bimmers galore by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Nissan Skyline GTR V-Spec (R33) by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Racing Mirror by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Black NA Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr




My Miata at the Mitty by rowe2ry, on Flickr




NC2 PHRT 2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Blue Rx-8 R3 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Red Miatas by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Miatas at Twilight by rowe2ry, on Flickr




White Mazdaspeed3 by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Various Mazdas by rowe2ry, on Flickr




The most balanced production cars you can buy by rowe2ry, on Flickr




NC2 PRHT by rowe2ry, on Flickr




New Mazdas by rowe2ry, on Flickr




Black NB Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr


----------



## Fishpaste

Looks like a fun show. I would say (with my limited experience) that the backgrounds are a bit busy (not your fault), but the close-ups are very nice.


----------



## o hey tyler

You weren't joking when you said "Tons of pics". 

tm;dv


----------



## Robin Usagani

No toyotas?


----------



## DSLR noob

There are pictures of a few Toyotas, but I have reached my Flick free account limit. After I have spent the money on my higher priorities this month, I'll upgrade. I took over 900 photos, and have edited through 300 of them. The 144 pics in this thread are what I have thus far in my "keeper" pile (not bad that my keep to throw away rate is roughly 50%, it has taken ages to achieve a percentage that high). I really don't expect this thread to do too well because people don't like scrolling through this many photos, but thanks to you who did glance through them, I hope they were at the very least mildly enjoyable.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

I'm sure that you had fun on the day and I am glad that your keeper rate is at 2:1.  You certainly documented the event.

No offense intended, but in all honesty, this is in the top 1% of the most boring threads I've ever seen for auto photos.


----------



## DSLR noob

Is it the overload of pictures? Or do you feel something is missing in the photos? I take no offense to criticism but that is hardly constructive.


----------



## o hey tyler

DSLR noob said:


> Is it the overload of pictures?


 
Yes.


----------



## Fishpaste

I agree. These may all be keepers, but it's best to show only your top five favorite (but I'm guilty of going overboard as well). 

*"Twelve significant photographs in any one year is a good crop." &#8211;* _Ansel Adams_
​


----------



## lyonsroar

DSLR noob said:


> Is it the overload of pictures? Or do you feel something is missing in the photos? I take no offense to criticism but that is hardly constructive.



For me it was the "documentary" style.  It's almost like you went car to car just taking photos without regard for framing or background elements.
Just my $.02.


----------

